# Braids..hot or not?



## HairEgo (Mar 29, 2009)

Celebs have been sportin the random braids for months now....I personally like the trend, I often times will rock the look....what do you think...hot or not?? Would you follow the braid trend?


----------



## esha (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it if I could actually do it on myself


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 29, 2009)

I've always liked the braid.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 29, 2009)

I like it. I wish I could french braid. I still need to learn.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't like them on anyone Junior High age or older.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like it, I think it's very pretty and feminine. I sometimes do it in my hair for something a little more fun for work.


----------



## bia910 (Mar 29, 2009)

i think it can be cute but it depends on where and how the hair is braided as it can have a tendency to look childish i think.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 29, 2009)

not for me


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2009)

childish....


----------



## Lucy (Mar 29, 2009)

i love it! i know you can get those hair bands that looks like plaits to help you pull it off.. but i can never find any in my colour!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 29, 2009)

Hot! I love them.

I sometimes get sick of just wearing my hair down and boring so I'll do the braid at the front like Lauren Conrad's.

I still haven't mastered the braided up-do yet, wish I could do it cos they're really pretty.

Lucy: Ditto! They only do them in dark brown or really light blonde and no in between! Do they think that those are the only two hair colours? I bought a brown one and tried to dye it but it didn't work.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hot! I love them.I sometimes get sick of just wearing my hair down and boring so I'll do the braid at the front like Lauren Conrad's.

I still haven't mastered the braided up-do yet, wish I could do it cos they're really pretty.

Lucy: Ditto! They only do them in dark brown or really light blonde and no in between! Do they think that those are the only two hair colours? I bought a brown one and tried to dye it but it didn't work.

i was told dyeing the blonde ones works better. but some of them are made of plastic hair so i don't think it would work on either!! its so annoying!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I like braids like in these pictures, although i'm not very good at braiding my own hair. The one thing i don't like is braided pigtails, for kids it's cute, for adults or teenagers it's childish.


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love it! i know you can get those hair bands that looks like plaits to help you pull it off.. but i can never find any in my colour!



I would love to have something like this because I suck at braiding my hair like Lauren Conrad does. I havenÂ´t seen something like this in stores though


----------



## nanzmck (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a really pretty option to shake things up if you are in a hair rut. It is easily overdone into tween hair though, so be careful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2009)

They don't bother me....


----------



## Karren (Mar 29, 2009)

Hot!! I'd love to have braids.. I'm just to lazy!


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

Not for me. But I think it is a matter of preference. I swear if I wore one, I would get teased for channeling some kooky Swedish milk maid or something.


----------



## tika (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it can be a very pretty and soft look, like in those pics. A great way to switch it up. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

I like them, and I've done my hair like that before.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like them on anyone Junior High age or older. Me neither. I tried it not too long ago and I felt like Heidi from the Swiss Alps.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 30, 2009)

I like it, but will probably looks childish on me though...


----------



## LadyRachel (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Lauren Conrad's because her hair is down, not too fond of the up-do's with braids though.


----------



## Snoo (Apr 13, 2009)

I love them, but I wish I could do it on myself - I can never do it, someone has to do it for me.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

I LOVE braids! I wish I could do french braids better though, mine turn out quite sad. And most of those shown are french braids! I can't imagine doing it from the side either that would be awkward for those of us that can barely to one at all lol

Maybe I'll enlist my mom in doing it for me sometime (only person I know that french braids other than my girlfriends boyfriend lol)

Heres my first attempt at the Arwen braid (and a poor picture sorry my boyfriend took it ha)







I've since been able to do it a bit better than that picture. Practice! I also love herringbone and 5 strand braids as well


----------



## Cocobirdi (Apr 26, 2009)

i love them, if i could just figure out how to secure them right i'd probably run around in braids half the time.

and wow, sear, that's intricate!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Cocobirdi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love them, if i could just figure out how to secure them right i'd probably run around in braids half the time.
and wow, sear, that's intricate!

Danke, yeah it's hard to weave that your arms about fall off lol. What do you mean by secure them right?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey that's beautiful ! I'm glad i'm not the only one who can't do french braids. Anytime i try to do one, it ends up too loose and it almost falls apart. I have the sample problem with herringbones. So i'm stuck with the basic 3 strand braid.

Coco, what do you mean by secure them right ? You mean at the ends ? I either use very small hair elastics, or i use a bit of hairspray on the ends, it acts like glue lol.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey that's beautiful ! I'm glad i'm not the only one who can't do french braids. Anytime i try to do one, it ends up too loose and it almost falls apart. I have the sample problem with herringbones. So i'm stuck with the basic 3 strand braid.Coco, what do you mean by secure them right ? You mean at the ends ? I either use very small hair elastics, or i use a bit of hairspray on the ends, it acts like glue lol.

Have you ever tried a braided braid? It looks really cool/intricate but it's SO easy and others are easily impressed with it lol


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the look Lauren does for braids. I did my daughters hair like that and it was soo cute!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SearMeCarefully* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever tried a braided braid? It looks really cool/intricate but it's SO easy and others are easily impressed with it lol Lol, i did, when i was a kid. Long hair past my butt, tied in a high ponytail with 3 3-strand braids braided in one. I was happy because mom has taken the time and patience to braid my hair, but it looked funny. I suppose i could try again, my hair is much thiner now than it was then.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, i did, when i was a kid. Long hair past my butt, tied in a high ponytail with 3 3-strand braids braided in one. I was happy because mom has taken the time and patience to braid my hair, but it looked funny. I suppose i could try again, my hair is much thiner now than it was then. Maybe it was because it was in a pony tail and then braided? My mom rarely braided my hair even though I loved it lol, my aunt would sometimes though and I loved it. It's probably why I still braid so much because I'm living up my childhood lolI found this picture of a braided braid (I was taking a picture of my new corset at the time lol). But this is edited for my long hair forum I frequent, I made my braid about 6 inches longer than it is in the original picture (which is my ultimate length goal/classic length)


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like them on anyone Junior High age or older. same here, i see them as cute on little girls and then that's it, it's like barettes, only a few adults can pull those off


----------

